# The Daily Show with Trevor Noah



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

10/07/2019: It is showing up blank in my guide. After setting a manual recording by time, it shows up twice. One of them being blank, and the other with the show name. I unset the blank one and it shows the named one set to manually record.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It’s showing up fine for me. It even has the guest info for tonight.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

CHECK your ToDoList for tonight (Wed. Oct. 16th) because mine was missing Trevor. I've already done my guide update for the day, and it's showing "Crank Yankers" running for an hour, missing The Daily Show entirely. (It's in a weird state now, because setting up a manual recording for the half-hour slot gives me the correct show title)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KDeFlane said:


> CHECK your ToDoList for tonight (Wed. Oct. 16th) because mine was missing Trevor. I've already done my guide update for the day, and it's showing "Crank Yankers" running for an hour, missing The Daily Show entirely. (It's in a weird state now, because setting up a manual recording for the half-hour slot gives me the correct show title)


My update was early this morning. It shows Crank Yankers for 30 Minutes at 10:30EDT.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

well, yeah, Crank Yankers from 10:30-11:00 , followed by Lights Out at 11:35pm , with a void of nothingness for the 11:00-11:35pm slot. Nothing for tonight, and nothing for tomorrow night either. I forced a connection twice today, and that gap remains unfilled. Now the show title is missing from the manual recordings set on my ToDoList for both nights. *shrug*


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

KDeFlane said:


> well, yeah, Crank Yankers from 10:30-11:00 , followed by Lights Out at 11:35pm , with a void of nothingness for the 11:00-11:35pm slot. Nothing for tonight, and nothing for tomorrow night either. I forced a connection twice today, and that gap remains unfilled. Now the show title is missing from the manual recordings set on my ToDoList for both nights. *shrug*


Sounds like your guide data is FUBARed. It might fix itself or you might have to re-run guided setup or clear the to do list.

For what it's worth both days have data and today's episode recorded for me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

morac said:


> Sounds like your guide data is FUBARed. It might fix itself or you might have to re-run guided setup or clear the to do list.
> 
> For what it's worth both days have data and today's episode recorded for me.


I had a problem with several channels over the weekend. Guided setup did nothing. Each update fixed a bit until I got a real long loading update two days later and all was fixed. None of it was bad on my other TiVo.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

I survived. I ended up with 2 tuners both recording last night's show (the one manual and the other from the SP) because the guide finally self-corrected in time for latenight. Tonight's entry is restored. Thank you for sitting with me during my period of distress.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KDeFlane said:


> I survived. I ended up with 2 tuners both recording last night's show (the one manual and the other from the SP) because the guide finally self-corrected in time for latenight. Tonight's entry is restored. Thank you for sitting with me during my period of distress.


I only have one wish list. It's for Comedy Central Programming. Sometimes it picks up a South Park.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> I only have one wish list. It's for Comedy Central Programming. Sometimes it picks up a South Park.


actually it seems to pick up a random ~10 minute section of SP!


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Just noticed it wasn't set to record tonight. It's new. It's being listed as "Comedy Central Programming".

This seems to be a problem for most of this week.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

TKnight206 said:


> Just noticed it wasn't set to record tonight. It's new. It's being listed as "Comedy Central Programming".
> 
> This seems to be a problem for most of this week.


TDS was correctly listed and set to record on my system as of yesterday morning, and last night's episode did record. But now the Tues through Thurs air times have been replaced by CCP.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Look at the bright side, my wish list caught it and it includes SM. 

Same here on updates. Ok early, messed up late.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Mine didn't record for last night.  

Tonight also has the CCP designation for the 11pm to 11:46 slot.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Mine didn't record for last night.
> Tonight also has the CCP designation for the 11pm to 11:46 slot.


Make a wish list. Just put Comedy Central Programming in the Keyword entry. It will appear in the list of 1P programs.

OT: My guide indicates no game 7 of the MLB World Series. Same with Gracenote. But titantv.com has it scheduled.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Update a few minutes ago fixed Daily Show for the week.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I made a connection about an hour ago (just past 4pm) to see if it fixed this and another show. Nope. At least I have them covered, but I was just curious since my last several connections were super early am.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TDS recorded as TDS for me. My box connected around 4:30 am and didn’t get any new guide data so I guess I’m lucky. Though I do have a wishlist for CCP.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Make a wish list. Just put Comedy Central Programming in the Keyword entry. It will appear in the list of 1P programs.
> 
> OT: My guide indicates no game 7 of the MLB World Series. Same with Gracenote. But titantv.com has it scheduled.


I do wonder if it'd be better to just set a manual M-F repeating recording from 11pm-11:50pm (buffer at the end, just in case).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TKnight206 said:


> I do wonder if it'd be better to just set a manual M-F repeating recording from 11pm-11:50pm (buffer at the end, just in case).


Manual recordings never have SM. A WL could have SM. I pad the WL and TDS 1 minute. It's my only program with built-in padding.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Usually, at some point in the week, it ends up fixed. I'm surprised that the whole week is like this, for the show, after each day's connections.

I'm too neurotic to just set a Pass for the CCP designation. Fortunately, I guess, I have plenty of time on my hands to manage my recordings. I'm just disappointed, and generally a bit angry, that those who are paid to do this job are doing a really craptacular job of it. I've never been fired from a job but I can just bet that if I did this poorly I would lose my job and be replaced with somebody willing to do it properly.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Note that there's a show airing Friday, October 30 at 11:00 P.M. called "The Daily Show with Trevor Noah Presents: Remembering RBG - A Nation Ugly Cries with Desi Lydic." It's technically a special, so I'm not sure if it'll be picked up by a regular "Daily Show" recording setup.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It is currently in my to do list.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> Update a few minutes ago fixed Daily Show for the week.


The listings for Tues - Thurs never did update on my system. I had tagged the CCP listings for recording so I was covered (and Suggestions caught one of the repeat TDS airings for redundancy).


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Manual recordings never have SM. A WL could have SM. I pad the WL and TDS 1 minute. It's my only program with built-in padding.


(TE3) Hmmm. Strange. Because I decided to set a manual recording, once, for Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy to catch the end part and SkipMode showed up on both of them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TKnight206 said:


> (TE3) Hmmm. Strange. Because I decided to set a manual recording, once, for Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy to catch the end part and SkipMode showed up on both of them.


Things change. I'll try again. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

For those with manual recordings, tomorrow's episode ends at 12:05am, which could mean later.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Mon tues were messed up then IIRC it fixed it.. last week.. I tweeted to tivo support and they wanted my TSN.. sigh.. I responded that it happens to everyone.

this would be SO EASY to just search in the guide data for 'comedy central programming' and fix the errors.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Can anyone verify if Wednesday, December 9th's episode is supposed to be NEW or a RERUN? Oh, first aired date is 11/9/20. Wanna bet TiVo made an "oopsie" and put the wrong month? I suspect it's NEW, but not 100% confident.

I also see 12/10/2020 listed as NEW, but isn't set to record. I can't rule out unsetting it by accident somehow.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TKnight206 said:


> Can anyone verify if Wednesday, December 9th's episode is supposed to be NEW or a RERUN? Oh, first aired date is 11/9/20. Wanna bet TiVo made an "oopsie" and put the wrong month? I suspect it's NEW, but not 100% confident.
> I also see 12/10/2020 listed as NEW, but isn't set to record. I can't rule out unsetting it by accident somehow.


It never surprises me the way TiVo can mess up the guide. My 1P has it to record, but it does show 11/9 and the episode should be 40. There is no "R" within the parenthesis either, and it's missing the "new" icon.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It never surprises me the way TiVo can mess up the guide. My 1P has it to record, but it does show 11/9 and the episode should be 40. There is no "R" within the parenthesis either, and it's missing the "new" icon.


My 1P was not set to record it. I had to manually schedule it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> My 1P was not set to record it. I had to manually schedule it.


I was good until after today's update.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

new for Wed. 12/9: George Wallace 
accordinging to Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups Page

Gracenote guide calls it Season 6 Episode 38
while Futon Critic calls it #3511


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

Off-topic, but Wheel of Fortune is season 38, but TiVo is showing season 37. Same thing happened to The Late Show with Stephen Colbert (now season six, but was listed as season five) for I think a couple months.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My 1P did record TDS, but no SM.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> There is no "R" within the parenthesis either, and it's missing the "new" icon.


TiVo does not and has not ever used R within parentheses (according to everything people have said here over the years, inc AFAIK TiVo employees). That is the HUMAN readable text.

TiVo uses the Original Air Date.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

yeah I happened to notice this one too, despite the fact that I'm 2 years behind (but yeah I'm actually watching them).. and sigh, I did notice a gap of 3 eps I missed from then.. (and they weren't just ones not properly in season order, which I check when that happens.. i.e. ones in the last category when viewing 'by season')


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone know when TDS is scheduled to return with new episodes?

Never mind. According to CC's TDS web site, Trevor will be back with new shows beginning on Tuesday, Jan 19 (the day after MLK Jr. Day).

So it appears that Rovi got it right this time (and Zap2it missed the boat).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

yeah I manually re-recorded a later rerun just to absolutely make sure it was really reruns.. (like I said I literally have like 2 years of eps saved).. but I wanted to make sure I was getting any new eps to see what he said about the Capitol riots.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattack said:


> yeah I manually re-recorded a later rerun just to absolutely make sure it was really reruns.. (like I said I literally have like 2 years of eps saved).. but I wanted to make sure I was getting any new eps to see what he said about the Capitol riots.


If you haven't already seen them, check out Stephen Colbert's monologues from The Late Show beginning last Wednesday. He provides an impassioned ongoing denunciation of those responsible for the anarchy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

yeah I am MUCH more up to date on those (still a couple of weeks behind). I mostly watch just the monologue (and maybe MEANWHILE), and FF through the vast majority of guests.. (as I always say, I record WAY more than I can watch)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

March 4 is only showing as 35 minutes in the guide followed by 10 minutes of “Comedy Central Programming”.

March 10’s episode is a special episode that isn’t being picked up by my One Pass.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Same here. Glad I have the show padded quite a bit (IIRC about 15min).

For 3/10 mine shows it's from 3/4 so, of course, it's not scheduled to record. The synopsis says _"Remotely Educational" is a remote-learning class that skips calculus and grammar in favor of lessons that students will actually need in life"_.

Uh, ok.

That's so far down the road the it will probably get fixed, but I suppose it needs babysitting.

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

morac said:


> March 4 is only showing as 35 minutes in the guide followed by 10 minutes of "Comedy Central Programming".
> 
> March 10's episode is a special episode that isn't being picked up by my One Pass.


Are you checking the 8:30am time for March 10th?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TKnight206 said:


> Are you checking the 8:30am time for March 10th?


No the normal 11 pm time. Oddly it's showing the same episode as for March 4th, except with the normal 45 minute run time. I guess that's why it's not scheduled.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Both issues were fixed today.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't see it listed tonight. I checked Zap2It and I don't see it listed there.

Anyone from the East cost, can you verify if it was on tonight or not? Just in case both TiVo and Zap2It are wrong.


----------



## yawitz (Apr 2, 2007)

Pre-empted tonight.

A good source of info about lineups for late night shows:
Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups Page


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I guess he's on vacation for 2 weeks?


----------



## yawitz (Apr 2, 2007)

mattack said:


> I guess he's on vacation for 2 weeks?


Unclear from the late night listings; I think that just means that they haven't reported their lineup, but they _may_ be off for the two weeks. (The listings just compile what the networks report via various sources, usually pretty accurately.)


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattack said:


> I guess he's on vacation for 2 weeks?


Yes, the next new show is scheduled for Monday, April 5, due to the Easter holiday.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

and just to be clear, the last new show was on Wednesday, right?

(I have over a year of shows... in SD.. eventually I intend to start trying to at least go through more than a week of shows per week.. and skip boring guests.. I did make a big dent in my insane backlog of Seth Myers shows too.. Usually only listen to the monologue/in depth segments and one or two other recurring bits.. skip most guests. I happened to check my recent DS recordings)

The messed up/missing episode #s makes it even more tedious to see if you've got everything.. (usually I watch shows 'by season')


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, Wednesday's show was the last one.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

mattack said:


> and just to be clear, the last new show was on Wednesday, right?
> 
> (I have over a year of shows... in SD.. eventually I intend to start trying to at least go through more than a week of shows per week.. and skip boring guests.. I did make a big dent in my insane backlog of Seth Myers shows too.. Usually only listen to the monologue/in depth segments and one or two other recurring bits.. skip most guests. I happened to check my recent DS recordings)
> 
> The messed up/missing episode #s makes it even more tedious to see if you've got everything.. (usually I watch shows 'by season')


I wonder if we should be more vocal about the bad season/episode number data. Not just on this show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

If you know of a way to get it actually paid attention to, great!


----------

